# تعريف بعض المقاييس والاوزان والمصطلحات الهندسية و الزراعية الهامة (مفيدة جدا)



## mohammedshaban (31 أغسطس 2012)

تعريف بعض المقاييس والاوزان والمصطلحات الزراعية الهامة



اولا : المقاييس والمساحات
1 الهكتار = 10000 متر مربع
2 - الفدان = 4200 متر مربع
3 - الايكر = 4000 متر مربع


4- الدونم = 1000 متر مربع
5 - القيراط = 175 متر مربع
6 - القصبة = 355 سنتيمتر

ثانيا:الاوزان على ان تكون هذه المواد لايوجد بها رطوبة ولاتزيد نسبة الرطوبة بها عن 13 %


1 - الطن = 1000 كيلو
2 - اردب القمح = 150 كيلو
3- اردب الارز الشعير الكبير = 300 
4 - اردب الارز الشعير الرشيدى = 150 كيلو
5 - اردب الفول = 150 كيلو
6 - اردب الذرة الحبوب المفرطة = 140 كيلو
7 - اردب الذرة بالقوالح = 190 كيلو
8 - اردب بذرة البرسيم = 155 كيلو
9 - اردب السمسم = 120 كيلو
10 - اردب الفول السودانى بالقشر = 75 كيلو
11 - حمل التبن = 250 كيلو 
12 - اردب الشعير = 120 كيلو
13 - قنطار القطن الزهر اى قبل الحلج = 150 كيلو
14 - قنطار القطن الشعر اى بدون بذرة او بعد الحلج = 45 كيلو
15 - الاردب = 12 كيلة
16 - الكيلة من القمح = 12 كيلو
17 - الرطل = 450 جرام
18 - الاوقية = 38 جرام
19 - الوقة = 1.25 كيلو
19 - اللتر = 1000 سنتيمتر



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
المعلومات مفيدة نحتاجتها . الهكتار هو وحدة قياس المساحات فى فى النظام الدولى و كذلك الفرنسى و يستخدم كوحدة قياس مساحة الأرض الزراعية بينما الفدان هو وحدة قياس المساحة المصرى و الأيكر هو الوحدة الأمريكية أما الدونم فيستخدم بأغلب الدول العربية .
الرطل ( باوند ) هو وحدة قياس أوزان فى النظام الأنجليزى و يستخدم بأمريكا و هو يساوى 12 أوقية ( أونس ) و الأوقية تساوى حوالى 38 جرام و هو الوحدة الدولية لقياس الأوزان و كذلك هو وحدة قياس الوزن فى النظام الفرنسى . هناك وحدة وزن كانت مستخدمة قديما بمصر تسمى الأقة ( تنطق بضم الهمزة و فى اللغة الدارجة العامية تنطق وقة بكسر الواو ) و هى تساوى 1,25 كيلوجرام تقريبا


اضافة بسيطة للاوقية هية قيمتها فى مصر 38 جرام ولكن فى الخليخ حوالى 200 جرام للاوزان ما عدا الذهب والفضة 
اوقية الذهب 31 جرام واوقية الفضة 119 جرام.

******************************************
 مقايسس آخرى
مقاييس:
- ميل =1609 متر = 1760 يارده 
- كم مربع = 386. ميل مربع
- كم = 1000 متر
- يارده = 3 قدم =91.44 سم
- متر = 1.094 يارده = 3.281 قدم
- متر = 39.37 بوصه
- 1سم مربع = 155. بوصه مربعه
- 1سم مكعب = 061. بوصه مكعبه
- 1بوصه مكعبه = 16.387 سم مكعب
- 1متر مربع = 10.764 قدم مربع
- جالون امبراطورى = 277.42 بوصه مكعب
- جالون إمبراطورى = 4.546 لتر
- جالون أمريكى = 3.78533 لتر = 231 بوصه مكعب
- جالون = 16. قدم مكعب
- رطل = 16 أونس = 454.كجم
- أونس = 28.35 جم
- جم = 035. أونس
- كجم = 2.204 رطل
- طن مترى = 2240 رطل
- طن = 1016 كجم
- هندرويت = 50.8 كجم
- فدان = 405. هكتار
- الفدان = 4840 يارده مربع
- هكتار = 2.471 فدان
- الفدان = 333.3 قصبه
- قيراط = 175.04 متر مربع
- سهم = 7.293 متر مربع
- الفدان = 43560 قدم
- القدم = 30.5 سم
- حصان انجليزى = 1.14 حصان أمريكى
- حصان = 641.1 كيلو كالورى
- وات = 860.5 كالورى/ساعه
- كيلو كالورى/ساعه = 1.63 وات
- كيلو وات = 1.36 حصان
- واحد بار = 1.097 كجم / سم مربع
- 1 ضغط جوى = 98. بار .
______________________________________

الفدان هو وحدة قياس مساحات تستخدم فى مصر و الفدان يقسم الى وحدات أصغر عددها 24 وحدة تسمى قيراط و القيراط بدورة ينقسم الى 24 سهم . 
الفدان يساوى 4200 متر مربع .
الفدان أكبر قليلا من الأيكر الذى هو وحدة قياس المساحات الأمريكية بينما الوحدة الدولية لقياس المساحات هى الهكتار و تساوى 10000 متر مربع أى أقل من 2,5 فدان بقليل .
*************************************
معلومـــــــــــــــــــــــة

اللتر من الماء = 1 كيلو لان الماء كثافتها منخفضة
اللتر من اللبن لايساوى كيلو لان كثافة اللبن كبيرة عن الماء لاحتوائه على المواد العلية فى الكثافة مثل الدهن والبرو


----------



## nofal (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## alkaem (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للمعلومة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 أغسطس 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------

